# TV Programmes for the Man Cave!



## Siege (6 Oct 2019)

I don’t watch much TV but really looking forward to these 2, but before I cancel my Netflix sub, is there anything worth watching on it? I only signed up to watch Better Call Saul and the new Breaking Bad film!


----------



## David Cherry (6 Oct 2019)

Have you seen Stranger Things? I really enjoyed that.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (13 Oct 2019)

There are so much great series out on Netflix.. I enjoyed watching The dark crystal. And the German serie Dark has a good written story.


----------



## Siege (13 Oct 2019)

Cheers guys 
 I’ll have a look. Have heard of Stranger Things but not the others.

Gonna watch the breaking bad one when I have time next week! @Geoffrey Rea says it is super good but should be seen as a long episode rather than a film.

Currently enjoying the latest dark materials book!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2019)

Always surprised when the Breaking Bad brigade are able to keep up the suspense. Spin off’s are usually a disappointment because they don’t add any more depth to the characters, but they appear to have escaped that trap.

Stranger Things is another series that keeps improving with each series.


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Oct 2019)

"The Boys" on prime, a dark take on superheroes


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Oct 2019)

Sci fi fans will prob like "The Expanse"
For History buffs " Vikings" ,6th and final series airs soon and "The last kingdom" on netflix


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2019)

Hoping The Expanse doesn’t get cancelled like a lot of the Canadian Sci-Fi series. Good shout @Steve Buce


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Oct 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Hoping The Expanse doesn’t get cancelled like a lot of the Canadian Sci-Fi series. Good shout @Steve Buce



Trailer is out for the 4 th series and its renewed for a 5th, not sure if this will be the final one


----------



## Simon Courtney (15 Oct 2019)

Warrior is a show about the Chinese immigrating to america (San in the late 1800's. gangs clashing and political clash as well.

Final Space is animated, but the story line is decent and funny as well.


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2019)

Favorites a.t.m.: Impulse, Cardinal row, The rookie, Prodigal son


----------



## Wolf6 (30 Sep 2020)

Bojack horseman, Kingdom, the last Kingdom, umbrella academy, cobra kai, plenty of goodness on netflix if you still havent canceled  On prime: The boys (someone else already recommended, but it deserves more mentions), fleabag, good omens, preacher. Too much good stuff to watch, never enough time to watch it all. Such a hard life


----------

